# My Liberty Bow Field Report



## hatamoto (Oct 16, 2008)

Good review!


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*junk*

we do not need people like this in archery. it sounds like a nightmare to set up and shoot. if we do not get tempted to buy them because the way they look maybe they will go away.


----------



## ReadyAimLoose (Jun 13, 2008)

You'd think that when you're trying to sell unconventional equipment you'd bend over backward tryin to get a good reputation out there.


----------



## Enkry (Dec 3, 2008)

I was curious about this bow but after reading that I'm no longer curious or interested in the least bit!!!


----------



## pgunning1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have one of these bows in the Uk @ 60# at 28", I have no real comment on Howard as I have little dealing with him, he's only email to me was rather short & to the point shall we say LoL

With regard to the bow itself, I quite like it, I usually shoot a Hoyt compound one I love the other I could give or take . 

I think if you prepared to almost start again from scratch with shooting a compound bow then you can get good results from this bow. I haven't noticed any really shock from the bow or much vibration, but I do grip the bow tight but do use the heal of the hand as much as I can with the pistol grip.

I haven't had any problems with the sights moving/coming loose and the whisker biscuit rest on mine is fine and doesn't interfere with my hand, maybe its just my poor bow technique.

The quiver is useless, and not worth the money. I use a X Project EXC bag which is excellent for carrying the bow on the back, being such a small bow.

It is quite a smooth pull back, I think 60# is my limit due to having had 2 frozen shoulders but at full pull its holding 15#, the release is very quick, sounds almost like a bullet. accuracy wise well due to range limits for sighing in 20 yards has been my max but I will take it out further, it shoots very accurately, most arrows within a palms groups (laymans language) at 20 yards, most of the inaccuracy so far has been from me.

Draw is fine on mine, although I have found you do need to have a good posture to use the see through, I do not anchor to the noise but to the side of the jaw, this bow can only be used with a trigger release really as stated on the website, I think if you were to field shoot/hunt with this bow (illegal in the UK) you would have to set you position right ( not a Rambo stance LoL) 

I like the bow, it is light weight, compact and shoots fast and probably more accurate than me until I get more practice in, but customer service is Most Important and with out that you will struggle especially at the prices charged for the bow.

Juries out as far as that is concerned, I have however not found the USA shops overly helpful in dealing with problems and communications, maybe due to being a Brit. But nearly every US person I have spoken to on forums or on the phone have been excellent, so I'm not sure why the shops are so different. Been waiting 3 weeks for a reply from a bow sting maker in the UK with no response so far after paying them !!

ATB Guys

Paul


----------



## pgunning1 (Mar 19, 2009)

How long does a review takje to go through the Mods ? as I posted a review yesterdaqy on this bow, and the system said it needed to be reviewed before submission, any idea of the time delay on this. 

I said nothing controversial, and was 4-5 paragraphs long. Am I notified if not approved ?

ATB
Paul


----------

